# studio floor



## THORHAMMER (May 18, 2007)

anyone know a quick solution for a floor in a studio. 

just got a space thats about 1100 sq ft and its plywood.. yuck. 

Im gonna paint it this weekend, but for the floor, thats a different story, between all the coats and sealer, and polyurethane clear coat itll be like 10 coats and 1000 bucks just in paint. Im thinking to either take up the plywood and polish the concrete, or to just stick carpet over the plywood. 

anyone allready went through this ? Any ideas, will that garage floor epoxy stuff stick to wood ? lol



thanks in advance


----------



## rp1600 (May 18, 2007)

I have not gone through this in a studio, per say, but had a similar situation in my covered patio with was painted concrete. I stripped the concrete, rented a sander, smoothed it out then stained it. 

I'm not sure what "look" you're going for in the studio, but I would be partial to the bare concrete look, providing you sand it down some. Gives it that artsy fartsy old warehouse look. That's my .02.

I have carpet in my studio (a finished garage) and since I primarily use background paper, I had to lay down a sheet of thing plywood on the carpet, then roll the paper out on top of it. If you do carpet, be wary of punching holes inthe paper easily (high heels for example). 

Hope that helps.


----------



## Big Mike (May 18, 2007)

What about laminate flooring, or some sort of vinyl (linoleum) etc?  That would go over plywood very easily.


----------



## shorty6049 (May 18, 2007)

they also make something that you can pour over concrete that forms sort of a smooth vinyl-like surface... i'll see if i can find a link for you


----------



## shorty6049 (May 18, 2007)

k, i found it, its called epoxyshield, their site is- http://www.epoxyshield.com   from what i remember, its maybe around 60 dollars, but i could be way off, i've seen it at home depot, or lowes would probably have it (depending on which of those is in your area) good luck !


----------



## THORHAMMER (May 18, 2007)

thanks guys !!!! 

Ill be visiting these options soon !!!!

Ill let you know what I discover... I appreciate the help !!


----------



## AdamZx3 (May 18, 2007)

You might also try to see what home depot offers in cheap flooring, I've seen laminates and real bamboo flooring for around .$99-$1.20 a sq. ft, which is cheaper than carpet in my area (low grade berber is around 1.50) Might be a bit more work but looks pretty nice. A pretty easy DIY project too...I just installed a red oak floating floor and it snapped together real easy (was $3 a sq. though....laminates click in for cheaper though) I would honestly rather install 2 wood floors than carpet a room 







Just my $.02  you might be able to find an indoor/outdoor carpet for cheaper if your on a budget.


----------



## THORHAMMER (May 19, 2007)

thanks again guys, turns out its huuge, i mean so big, we did the final walkthrough, the floor isnt all as bad as I thought. Its re-paintable. 

I think were going to go with the paint option it has a really soulful new york look to it, although its in california. interesting story, it used to be the main sales meeting room for a major car dealership like 25 years ago, theres a lot of old fashioned vents, and fixtures in it. and theres a motorized projection screen at one end, and lots of recessed lights and beveled angled lights. 

we decided wood would kill the look its got.. 

I thought of the scene in the oracles kitchen in the matrix the first time I saw it. Ill post some before pics later !!! 

thanks again


----------



## THORHAMMER (May 26, 2007)

I havent gone through the other pics yet, were finishing the floor now and the walls are all a nice white !!!!! finally. 

heres just a few quick shots my buddy took, hes the guy with shorts, im the goofy guy with the spray gun. I grew up around painting so at least I can contribute in this way...

Ill post more shots soon !!!!


----------



## eravedesigns (May 26, 2007)

hahah hell ya. Its looking awesome I am jealous.


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 26, 2007)

My idea studio floor would be black carpet going up to the ceiling of one wall.  Talk about full length bridals it would be ideal.  Course ideally you need about a 24 foot wall to wall space.  You could also just vacume the carpet floor and wall when it got dusty.  That was always my problem with black cloth backdrops that went across the floor.


----------



## THORHAMMER (Jun 19, 2007)

Finally, 

we have all the painting done. ceiling , and walls are all white and the floor is grey. 

closet (not in picture) has been redone with a locking door, and shelves are up in the other closets (top right corner) 

Windows have been cleaned, and their is an elevated "stage" area 

to the right in the pic. This houses the editing computers etc..... 

All the lights work on a dimmer and their is a motorized projection screen 

behind the viewer in the pic. 

so much work,,, 

lol...  

grand opening 7/7/07 in the evening, anyone come in for free drinks / food...... (same night as the artwalk downtown) 

Oh yeah, the disco ball should be motorized soon... yey


----------



## AprilRamone (Jun 20, 2007)

Lucky You!  I just moved to a new house (well it was built in 1890, but it's new to me) with a room to make a small studio.  Once I get it how I like it, I'll have to post some pics.  Congrats!


----------



## guitarmy (Jun 20, 2007)

Congrats man! That looks awesome. I'm in the midst of turning my basement into a studio as well. Ceilling is too low, but I'll work around that. Here's a (crappy) pano of the room. It's one big rectangle - the barrel distortion makes it look somewhat odd. After one coat of paint:


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 20, 2007)

Thanks for the update, keep them coming.

I just moved and really don't have much space for a 'studio' room.  I did get myself a backdrop support kit, so hopefully I'll be able to use my living room or family room as a studio when required.


----------



## Seefutlung (Jun 20, 2007)

A little late on this ... but (the big but), I'm in SoCal and I'm in construction ... if you need any help just email me and I can forward you subs or direction/info on your TI project.  seefutlung@yahoo.com

Gary


----------



## TheOtherBob (Jun 20, 2007)

THORHAMMER said:


> so much work,,,


 
And judging from that last pic, a non-trivial amount of beer...

Great job, man - the studio looks fantastic.


----------



## THORHAMMER (Jun 21, 2007)

yeeeesss... beeerrrr  


thanks guys, hopefully ill have some shoots down soon... 

guitarmy - looks cool, I should do a pano like that just to show a feel for the place. cool idea !!

Seefutlung - you gonna come down on the 7th? should be a lot of people hanging out, makeup artists, models etc... 

if your interested let me know ill email you the address... 

or you can just park anywhere near bush and first and call me my #'s on my website...


----------



## Seefutlung (Jun 21, 2007)

THORHAMMER said:


> yeeeesss... beeerrrr
> 
> 
> thanks guys, hopefully ill have some shoots down soon...
> ...



I am definitely interested ... but the Seventh is my B-Day ... but keep me in the loop maybe a quick stop.

Gary


----------



## jemmy (Jun 22, 2007)

congrats... looks great!!  my slab is being poored in the next couple of weeks then shes going up! ridiculously excited and trying to decide on my floor...mmmmmmmmm... decisions, decisions, decisions!  looking forward to seeing your shots from this groovy space!  Have a fab opening!! x


----------



## THORHAMMER (Jul 18, 2007)

thanks everyone, heres a more proper pano of the place you can get a better idea of the size


----------



## snownow (Jul 18, 2007)

Very nice, I wish i had seen this earlier. Looks great


----------



## Seefutlung (Jul 18, 2007)

I'd go epoxy on that floor.

Gary


----------

